# Siemens CPU319-3 PN/DP abzugeben



## Renaissance (31 August 2011)

Die CPU wurde nur für Testzwecke verwendet. Auf der linken Seitenwand sind leichte gebrauchsspuren sichtbar, ansonsten ist sie in einwandfreiem zustand.
Bei Interesse hätte ich auch noch DI und DO und zwei ASCI Module abzugeben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 September 2011)

Welche Firmwareversion? Welcher Preis?


----------



## Renaissance (27 September 2011)

Ich bin Beruflich in England und da ich leider gleich um 7 Wochen länger bleiben muss kann ich keine Auskunft über die Softwareversion geben.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre das ich mir die CPU nachschicken lassen kann. Dann könnte ich auch die Aktuelle Version bekanntgeben.


----------



## bike (27 September 2011)

Renaissance schrieb:


> Ich bin Beruflich in England und da ich leider gleich um 7 Wochen länger bleiben muss kann ich keine Auskunft über die Softwareversion geben.
> Eine Möglichkeit wäre das ich mir die CPU nachschicken lassen kann. Dann könnte ich auch die Aktuelle Version bekanntgeben.



Also wenn du dieses Teil wirklich verkaufen willst, dann würde ich dies tun.
Zu schreiben ich verkaufe und bei der ersten Nachfrage so sich zu winden zeigt eigentlich, zumindest mir, einiges.


bike

P.S: ich kenne alle Versionen meiner PLC und der vorhandenen Perpherie.


----------

